# JD 44" Snowblower gearbox



## Walterwhite

My JD X300 with the 44" snowblower attachment has 20 hours of snowblowing on it and the auger simply stopped spinning. I checked it out and found that the gearbox housing (which appears to be cast aluminum) was cracked and upon further disection found that the primary brass gear had shattered. I have a couple of questions; First, does JD warranty their attachments? If so, for how long and are there magic words that they need to hear to honor such a warranty (that is the dream option ...). Second, can I purchase the housing and gear separately and if so, where? I called the local JD dealer and they said that JD only sells the gearbox assembly as a package and that they do not sell the individual parts separately. I saw what appears to be the gear advertised on eBay for $40. Cost on the gear box assembly is $545.00. Third, how do I separate what appears to be a 2-piece auger? Inside what used to be the primary brass gear is a collar of sorts and I can't see how to separate if from the auger shaft. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
WW


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Walterwhite

It might be helpful if you could include the numbers off the snowblower itself.

.


----------



## Walterwhite

thanks. The only identifying numbers besides the serial number are "44 Snowblower". Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

There is usually an ID tag on the outside of the housing similar to the above.
All I can find is an assembly for $525 AM142008. I'm guessing that's the same one you mentioned.
You should post on MTF as those are the guys with the garden tractors and someone likely has broken a gearbox before you. Hopefully they have a right up of might be able to answer your question. - - > https://www.mytractorforum.com/
You should post some photos of the assembly, maybe we can figure it out.
Have you tried searching youtube for a show and tell ?


.


----------



## Gonkulor

I am looking for much this same information. Not wanting to bash my mfg, I am disappointed in the lack of information given for this gearbox and the blower itself. The data tag has the information which was said in the OP and I laugh when folks ask for more information on the model. I would ask the same thing. Model is 44 snowblower, grrr. 

I will share my data tag. I imagine his is the same.

EDIT: This is a front attachment blower for various John Deere tractor/mowers


----------



## Gonkulor

I have mine up and running after modifying off-the-shelf components

MTD 717-1425 or 917-1425

HUB, 3/4″ ID X 1-1/2″ OD X 2.75″ LONG, 3/16″ X 1-5/16″ OD SHOULDER, 1/4″ KEYWAY & 5/16-18 SET SCREW HOLE OPPOSITE - immensely modified P/N: 8234


----------



## ST1100A

John Deere doesn't make the snowblower assembly. it is made by an outside company. Most are made in Canada. So John Deere cant warrant them or get the replacement parts for them like they would if it was made by John Deere. Its what they call a "Third Party" attachment.
You would have to check with an authorized J.D. dealer to see what the warranty is on that unit. 
That one pictured is not the heavy duty model, so the warranty might only be around 3-6 months for commercial and maybe 6 months to a year for a homeowner if that.
The heavier duty unit gearboxes used ball bearings not brass bushings. The good old ones used a cast steel housing, not an aluminum one and the whole snowblower unit weighed a ton, they were heavy, the new ones got very lightweight and very cheaply built, hoping to get a season or two out of them as long as it didn't snow much during the season.


----------



## flightstar

Gonkulor said:


> I have mine up and running after modifying off-the-shelf components
> 
> MTD 717-1425 or 917-1425
> 
> HUB, 3/4″ ID X 1-1/2″ OD X 2.75″ LONG, 3/16″ X 1-5/16″ OD SHOULDER, 1/4″ KEYWAY & 5/16-18 SET SCREW HOLE OPPOSITE - immensely modified P/N: 8234


Do you have any more info on the mods you did to make the mtd gear work,I assume the od and tooth pitch must of bean close enough to work


----------



## flightstar

Gonkulor said:


> I have mine up and running after modifying off-the-shelf components
> 
> MTD 717-1425 or 917-1425
> 
> HUB, 3/4″ ID X 1-1/2″ OD X 2.75″ LONG, 3/16″ X 1-5/16″ OD SHOULDER, 1/4″ KEYWAY & 5/16-18 SET SCREW HOLE OPPOSITE - immensely modified P/N: 8234


Do you have any more info on the mods you did to make the mtd gear work,I assume the od and tooth pitch must of bean close enough to work.Thanks


----------

